# Acid Nasty Cigar Review - bad acid...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i love acids...although a cple are very sweet i like almost all of them...this one is a different story...cool shape...agreed that the smell is int...

Read the full review here: Acid Nasty Cigar Review - bad acid...


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the Nasty it givesthe aroma and taste of Acid without the super sweet cap:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I like some of the Acids too.


----------

